# Q7 Loved by Techies



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Techies are fond of Audi's new SUV. I guess it's no surprise. Ingolstadt went through a lot of trouble to make sure the Q7 will be a serious player when it hits the streets and backwoods trails early this summer.
Via the blog Foursprung.com (covering car gadgets), we found this review of the Q from TechnoRide.com (another website covering cars and tech)..... man, the Internet is getting full of specialty automotive titles (.... like us







). 
Anyway, want to read the TechnoRide review instead of my rambling? Go here....
http://www.technoride.com/arti....aspx
and the Foursprung entry here...
http://www.foursprung.com/2006....html
and, if you're looking for more Q7 reviews, you can find our take on the 4.2 and 3.6 here...
4.2 - http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
3.6 - http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------

